#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  GoW - Malaysia Trip

## Goddess of Whatever

In the end, I have already stepped out of Thailand once in my life.  Even if it's not that far but it's really great experience.

My boss decided to send me to Malaysia for new products transfer for 5 days.  My workmate from Malaysia came here for 2 weeks with only 1 new product but me, going only 5 days for 2 new products.  :Mad:  

Many of us went there (some are still there), most of us stayed in Crystal Plaza hotel which they said it sucks but a few of us, included me, we stayed at Sunway Lagoon Resort and Spa which is 4 stars hotel.  



I stayed in a part that's called Pyramid Tower.  



Here's a room looks like.









*Pyramid Tower at Sunway Lagoon Resort  Hotel*
Persiaran Lagoon, Bandar Sunway, 46150 Petaling Jaya,  Selangor Darul Ehsan, Malaysia.
Pyramid Tower is situated in the heart of the 800-acre “Resort-in-the-City”  landmark of Sunway Lagoon Resort, located just 35 minutes from the Kuala Lumpur  International Airport (KLIA) and a mere 25 minutes from the Kuala Lumpur city  centre. The Hotel is well served by an extensive network of expressways and  rapid rail systems.

----------


## daveboy

how was the food?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I enjoyed food there a lot, I thought a Thai food addicted person like me would die without Thai food but not really.  They are a bit similar with Thai food but tasteless for Chinese food and too much hurb for me.

I can find noodles here very easy but this one is wonderful.



Soup is different, noodles too.  There's one kind of noodles that I like, it's called "Ba-gu-te".  Hmm.. a bit sad, I didn't bring my camera when I had it.

This one is like Pad-Thai but different tasted.



This is Malaysian food, I forgot what it's called.  It's spicy and sour.



These are Indian food, wonderful!





One evening, my Malaysian (Chinese) friends took me out for a drink.  Just wonder why they say "drink"



It's like "Nam-Kang-Sai" in Thailand.  It's nice.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

As I said, I had many kinds of food there but most of the time, I didn't bring my camera... that's pitty!

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

The second night there, a friend took me to Time Square.  He thought that I liked shopping.  Actually I do but expensive stuff.. NO!!  So I told him that I didn't like it then we went to eat in front of the building which is opposit with Time Square.



This is my Malaysian-Chinese friend.

----------


## daveboy

lovely pictures I''m drooling

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

My third night there, I went to China Town with that guy again.  It's look like Patpong but no go go bars on 2 sides of the street.  Noone asked me if I wanna see weird show either but a few people asked if I wanted DVDs.  :Smile:  



Not many people and shops that night because it rained before we went there.





I got a belt from this market.  Well, everything is just the same as here and the price is a bit higher.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

My last night there, my friend and his gf took me to KL CC to eat, shopping and see the twin towers.

They are very lovely.


Here we go.. the twin towers.

----------


## buadhai

Thanks. Good stuff. The food made my stomach growl even if it is early morning yet.

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks. Good stuff. The food made my stomach growl even if it is early morning yet.


Yes me 2! not sure to say thank or not! lol

----------


## Begbie

KLCC looks great from the outside, but inside the shopping centre is full of ridiculous handbag and rolex watch shops, worth about 10 minutes of anybody's time.

----------


## Lily

Good thread and pics GoW! :goldcup:

----------


## in4zip

Yea GoW, nice story but tell us also how did ya manage to escape from  M-le-chien?

----------


## mrsquirrel

GoW do people every question you when you take photos of food?

The last time I took photos in a restaurant in Kao Yai the manager came running out and asked the missus who i worked for.

I should have blagged a free meal really.

----------


## buadhai

> The last time I took photos in a restaurant in Kao Yai the manager came running out and asked the missus who i worked for.


Were you photographing food you ordered or did you just wander from table to table taking snaps?

----------


## aging one

The sour soup stuff is Laksa is it not?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Were you photographing food you ordered or did you just wander from table to table taking snaps?



The misssus once fell out with me for a few days cause I embarrased her in a restaurant. 

I went around the tables looking at peoples foods and asking what it was they were eating.

It was the missus's fault for refusing to read from the menu for me.

----------


## in4zip

> Originally Posted by buadhai
> 
> Were you photographing food you ordered or did you just wander from table to table taking snaps?
> 
> 
> 
> The misssus once fell out with me for a few days cause I embarrased her in a restaurant. 
> 
> I went around the tables looking at peoples foods and asking what it was they were eating.
> ...




I bet you'd have no compunction in asking to taste the 'various' peoples foods'  too
Ah squirrel I bold fella indeed

I few days in the doghouse ...only?
 lucky guy, you got a kind missis

mine would have run down to the local doc and had her slit stiched up for eva and I'd be stickin this  :finger: up my anus till her replacement was found or showed up, whatever comes first

----------


## stroller

Just sample from people's left-overs before ordering.

The waitress will know what it's called.

----------


## thaigirly

if you get the chance, take the train from kl to singapore. it takes about 7 hrs but is good fun. get a 1st class ticket, though, which costs about ten quid.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> if you get the chance, take the train from kl to singapore. it takes about 7 hrs but is good fun. get a 1st class ticket, though, which costs about ten quid.


That's what some friends who stayed there over the weekend did.  Unlucky me.

----------


## Fabian

> Yea GoW, nice story but tell us also how did ya manage to escape from M-le-chien?


Can't you read? It was a business trip.

----------


## MeMock

where ya been fabian?  :Smile:

----------


## El Gibbon

GOW, no pix of the "Beach" bar and grille.... hmmmm your friends gassed ya... 

Nice pix though.

E. G.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> GOW, no pix of the "Beach" bar and grille.... hmmmm your friends gassed ya... 
> 
> Nice pix though.
> 
> E. G.


Actually I went there to work hmm.. If I get a chance to go there again, I will not miss it.

----------


## kingwilly

^ really?

many girls working there.....  :Confused:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I like girls.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

GoW, i use the term 'girls' loosely,

i found Beach bar and girl to be somewhat similiar to Nana Disco.....

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Thank you, kingwilly. 

I use the term 'girls' as any girls.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fabian

> where ya been fabian?


Well, I was a bit inactive for some months but I am back in action for some weeks now.

----------


## El Gibbon

K Willy

Nana Plaza?????

Shame much more suave with better music and no professionals, at least easily identifiable ones.  :Cool: 

Used to be the "in" place for KL's young elite.

E. G.

----------


## kingwilly

> K Willy
> 
> Nana Plaza?????
> 
> Shame much more suave with better music and no professionals, at least easily identifiable ones. 
> 
> Used to be the "in" place for KL's young elite.
> 
> E. G.


not nana plaza - nana disco! as in the after hours disco in the coffee shop accross the road in Nana hotel.

it _may_ have been an "in" place once but it is noithing more than a crowded freelancer venue full of mainly thai, phillipina and indonesian girls.

thats y I was surprised that someone asked if GoW went there, I thought they were being a little rude!

----------


## El Gibbon

K Willy

Are we talking 'bout the same place....?

Beach Club on Jalan Tuanku, across Jalan Sultan Ismial from the Shangrila Hotel.

Until recently at least, it was a hot spot and not someplace I would be cautious of recommending.

E. G.

----------


## kingwilly

> K Willy
> 
> Are we talking 'bout the same place....?
> 
> Beach Club on Jalan Tuanku, across Jalan Sultan Ismial from the Shangrila Hotel.
> 
> Until recently at least, it was a hot spot and not someplace I would be cautious of recommending.
> 
> E. G.


 
we are - but i was begging to doubt my memory, so i checked here

Beach Club Café, Kuala Lumpur - VirtualTourist.com

the reveiws are a mix, some say it's good, a few mention working girls also

so it appears that my assessment / perception was a bit one sided.

----------


## dirtydog

> so it appears that my assessment / perception was a bit one sided.


You generally see what you are looking for  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> so it appears that my assessment / perception was a bit one sided.
> 
> 
> You generally see what you are looking for


 
Ooooh, well I suppose it _was_ a football trip !

----------


## El Gibbon

OK, whew, wouldn't want GoW wandering into a place recommended by me that wasn't acceptable.

I actually took my sister there when she visited in K.L.  and SHE is a prude.

Used to spend quality after-work time there "occasionally"  :star: 


E. G.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

^ That's very interesting.  Hmmm....  I hope I would get a chance to go to KL again.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

